

What's happening in the Palestinian tech startups sector - ramigb
http://ramigbtech.blogspot.com/2013/11/the-idiots-guide-to-whats-happening-in.html

======
jval
No point in doing something if it isn't authentic to who you are and isn't
bringing you closer to the life you want to lead.

The Silicon Valley way isn't the only way. If you're interested in a more
community oriented brand of business, take a close look at the Mondragon model
that has worked well in Spain. There's a great documentary here that will
explain a lot of it:
[http://youtu.be/-obHJfTaQvw](http://youtu.be/-obHJfTaQvw)

------
rhizome
I sympathize and I see your frustration. What do you think people should be
working on? Why aren't you working on it? Do you think that startups are able
to deal with the occupation at all?

~~~
ramigb
People should be working more on startups that have a balance between expected
revenues and value to the society specially in a country like Palestine where
we truly should criticize our selves side by side with criticizing the
occupation, we are no angels, and that doesn't mean we are devils, i think if
more entrepreneurs felt how much the society need ideas to improve it'll be
amazing, some examples would be sites to give free courses online in Arabic
about programming and even about life matters, give education to those who
can't attend universities specially the mothers at homes and those who can't
afford it, internet is relatively cheap in Palestine though no where near how
much it should cost it should be much cheaper, some great ideas would be to
encourage people to do more community work and activities, another would be to
help people sell their home made products ... the list is too long but no one
investor would invest in such things! and sadly, our "authority" and the
occupation government work hand in hand to prevent employing the right person
in the right position so those who are supposed to direct donors money toward
useful projects just steal them or steal a great portion of them, if not, then
put them in meaningless projects such as Musical projects that even
Palestinians won't listen to!!!.

and as for me I actually quit everything -though i am looking for a part time
job/freelancing to support my self as no investor would invest in my idea- to
work on my current project which is a project that will empower small business
owners in the area and get them online, no fancy e-commerce solution, just a
simple strong community driven classifieds system that connects the buyer and
the seller, not inventing any technologies here, just making the best use of
current tools, hopefully i'll be posting about it as i am going.

Finally the startups will eventually hit the occupation wall, there is a
physical actual wall outside and inside our cities there is no wonder a
virtual one would be wrapped around our dreams and projects, but it's no time
to fear such things, i rather see Palestine educated and occupied rather than
illiterate and free.

Edit : fixed some spelling mistakes and added some more details.

~~~
rooshdi
I feel you. It's a messed situation. If you need any help, contact info is in
my profile.

